
Ask HN: I have admin rights for two days only. What should I install? - andydavieswork
I&#x27;ve started a new job as a junior developer for a large company, and apparently admin rights are hard to get hold of. I have temporary rights for two days so I can set up my machine. What are the essentials that I should install while I can? I&#x27;m on Windows 10, primarily working with Java but could be doing anything really.
======
sugaraplha
Some large companies (mine, for example) have policies against using shareware
without a proper license, or god forbid cracked.

So if you install something like Sublime Text, which has personal unlimited
license, make sure your internal IT department has no problem with it.

------
BoorishBears
A VM with Windows and Ubuntu images

------
andreicon
sublime text, git, docker (preferably using hyperv) anything else can run
inside a docker container

